# strokin a 2.8 ?



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

i recently aquired a 1977 nissan skyline from a marine , its all legal and in tampa florida, the original 2.0 straight 6 was pulled ( blowed it up real good ) and he put in a 2.8 he says it was stroked , if it was a 350 chevy i would say ok but is tehre a kit to do that with , i saw on ebay a crank out of the 2.8 diesel which makes it a 3.1 but i dont know anyway to tell without pulling the motor apart. also it has 3 mikuni carbs pretty big, they were gummed up so i pulled them and sent them to a carb rebuilder i cant seem to find much info on them. the car is on ebay i just bought it from the guy because he need some money for family issues so its for sale....hey guys i have a 1977 skyline 2000 gt-x for sale in tampa florida, no its not a r34 or anything but it is a skyline, its titled in us and all has a 2.8 straight 6 and 5 speed lots of motor work its on ebay right now #2466786123 and it still goes, havent got beat bya honda yet lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

YOur best bet is go to www.classiczcars.com or www.zcar.com. There are several owners on their with Skylines.. and know alot about them.

A crankshaft from the 2.8L Diesal is from an early Nissan Maxima, and it increases the final displacement.. i'm not sure if it's 3.1 though.

Check up those sites.. plenty of info.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

1977skylineinFLA said:


> i recently aquired a 1977 nissan skyline from a marine , its all legal and in tampa florida, the original 2.0 straight 6 was pulled ( blowed it up real good ) and he put in a 2.8 he says it was stroked , if it was a 350 chevy i would say ok but is tehre a kit to do that with , i saw on ebay a crank out of the 2.8 diesel which makes it a 3.1 but i dont know anyway to tell without pulling the motor apart. also it has 3 mikuni carbs pretty big, they were gummed up so i pulled them and sent them to a carb rebuilder i cant seem to find much info on them. the car is on ebay i just bought it from the guy because he need some money for family issues so its for sale....hey guys i have a 1977 skyline 2000 gt-x for sale in tampa florida, no its not a r34 or anything but it is a skyline, its titled in us and all has a 2.8 straight 6 and 5 speed lots of motor work its on ebay right now #2466786123 and it still goes, havent got beat bya honda yet lol


Honesty, if you put a 350 engine in there you'll lose respect from all the Skyline enthusiast, and most of the Nissan enthusiast too. Why, you ask?? It a very special car you should really read up on the history of that Skyline.


----------



## kasey375 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey yeah i agree with you I own a 1978 4 door model and ive got the 2.8 litre in mine.
She's me baby.
It's a pity that car is in us im in australia a bargin for 1 dollar.
:cheers:


----------

